# Baby cherries!



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I am so happy today! Found a baby shrimp in my tank! I just got into the hobby afew months ago with no real success in breeding. 

Today I was doing some maintenance on my tank and saw this little guy! I wonder if there are more hiding around!

Once I succeed with Cherries I may move back to CRS.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Congratulations !! I'm sure there must be more than one, and once they start breeding, they won't stop. Enjoy !!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Symplicity said:


> I am so happy today! Found a baby shrimp in my tank! I just got into the hobby afew months ago with no real success in breeding.


Congratulations Symplicity! First one, then ten, then a hundred  Here's a video for you.


----------



## MsGardeness (Apr 12, 2010)

Ooooh lucky you!! Congrats and high fives all around!!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Congratulations! I'm sure there's more than one (you don't have fish in there, right?). Newborn shrimps like to hide and are difficult to spot.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

congrats man! if you keep this going you will end up having a surplus of shrimps then you can sell them! XD


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Counted 4 baby cherry shrimp!! 

I have some adult shrimp i bought that are pretty much transparent ... any idea why? They have a saddle so not sure why they not red?


----------



## Kan (Nov 12, 2011)

Congratulations! I just had my first batch of baby shrimp today too so I feel your excitement  I also noticed my female shrimps have different color intensity, some are redder than others. Some also seems to have white color "inside" while others are transparent. I think it's pretty normal to have variations. I know some may also carry different colour of eggs. If you want to have only red ones maybe you can try doing selective breeding


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

It's normal to have some non-coloured shrimp in a batch. The percentage depends on parent's gene/line. That's why a lot of people would recommend to start with FRs or PFRs instead of cherry, since they are all pretty easy to care for. FRs/PFRs should have a very high percentage of offsprings just like the parents. And you're more likely to get a male that is almost as pretty (in colour) as the female. I find the male takes a bigger part in getting nicer looking babies especially when a good colour male is hard to find.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Congrats! I remember my excitement on spotting my first baby cherry shrimp...pretty soon you will be moving on to crs!


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Got some CRS and Golden Bees today! Gonna pick up a GH and KH test kit tomorrow


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

alot sooner I guess ... When the hc fills...your tank will be gorgeous


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Lol i got eager to start CRS. Starting off with B grade  1 week no deaths and they seem to be doing great.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Congrats on babies and the new additions!


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

laurahmm said:


> Congrats! I remember my excitement on spotting my first baby cherry shrimp...pretty soon you will be moving on to crs!


Or crystal blacks


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

joe said:


> Or crystal blacks


Then onto yellow before heading to blue tiger shrimps


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Heh, I like your setup. Looks like you're well on your way to becoming a shrimp keeper.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Got a baby CRS!! Hope there's more hiding!


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

where did you get that blue rilli??? Been trying to get my hands on some of those. Please let me know!


Laura


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Congrats on the CRS babies.... I am sure there are more hiding.


----------

